# looking for a cat in Glasgow



## caitlin375 (Sep 7, 2011)

I am looking for a companion pet for my mother, who lives alone after being widowed. I would rather it was a rescue cat/older cat who needs a new and loving home. Preberably the cat would be a maine coon or ragdoll as my mother has had these cats in the past and loves to spend time grooming etc. Pleasee get in touch. Thank you.


----------



## gloworm*mushroom (Mar 4, 2011)

For ragdolls I would look at ragsrehome.com You may be able to find her a suitable rescue raggie on there.

And THANK YOU Catpatrol for giving me negative rep for this post


----------



## caitlin375 (Sep 7, 2011)

Thank you, I will do that


----------



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

try these rescues

Cat Rescue Centres and Cats Seeking Homes in Glasgow & Strathclyde, Scotland

RAGDOLLS: THE BRITISH RAGDOLL CAT CLUB - REHOMING
Re-homing Co-ordinator - Tel: 01609 776638 (before 8.30pm please) 
Email: [email protected]
Website: Untitled Document

RAGDOLLS: THE RAGDOLL REHOME GROUP
Email: [email protected]
Website: ragsrescue

RAGDOLLS - TRADITIONALIST RAGDOLL CAT SOCIETY
Tel: 01932 859325
Email: [email protected]
Website: Traditionalist Ragdoll Cat Society

RAGDOLLS: PROGRESSIVE RAGDOLL BREED CAT CLUB - RESCUE
Rescue and Rehoming co-ordinator:
Tel: 01204 886660
Email: [email protected]

LONG HAIRED AND SEMI-LONGHAIRED CAT CLUB - RESCUE
Tel: 01737 353028

MAINE COON CAT CLUB - Rescue & Rehoming
Tel: 01706 840268 (between 7pm - 9pm only please).
E-mail: [email protected]
Website: Home Page

Also maybe a NFC

NORSK SKOGKATT SOCIETY - RESCUE
Tel: 01903 267672
Email: [email protected]

NORWEGIAN FOREST CAT CLUB - Welfare Section 
Rehoming of needy Norwegian Forest Cats UK wide, and help to owners who have fallen on hard times.
Tel: 01268 551082
Email: [email protected]
Website: Homepage of the Norwegian Forest Cat Club UK


----------

